# RIP Ryan Dunn :-(



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate it when people like this die, so sad...

"Jackass" Star Ryan Dunn Dies in Car Accident | NBC Los Angeles

Let's hope it's not true, but the phrase 'no smoke without fire' comes to mind.


EDIT:

If that link doesn't work:
The Scoop - 'Jackass' star dies in car accident

Or

"Jackass" Star Ryan Dunn Dies in Car Accident | NBC Philadelphia

DOUBLE EDIT: Confirmed by April Margera, it's true


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2011)

Unconfirmed. NBC say 'apparently' far too much. Something just doesn't add up :/


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

Mmm I had noticed that, they did that when Irwin died though


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 20, 2011)

page wont load

HTTP 404 error


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait it's apparently true. 

Thats not cool


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> page wont load
> 
> HTTP 404 error



Yeah the site says the link doesnt work now. They might have taken it down until they can confirm it.

God I hope this isnt true. Ryan and Bam were my favs on Jackass.


----------



## BrandonARC (Jun 20, 2011)

if its true thats a bummer. He was a funny dude.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jackass star Ryan Dunn dies in car accident


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2011)

It's been confirmed by April Margera 
Huffington Post

Celebbuzz

This guy was probably one of my idols, I know it sounds weird but this guy was my favourite out the crew and made me laugh alot. Rip Random Hero :\


----------



## themike (Jun 20, 2011)

April Margera confirmed it with TMZ 

edit: ninja'd!


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> April Margera confirmed it with TMZ
> 
> edit: ninja'd!



Sorry bro  lol


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 20, 2011)

Sucks to hear this


----------



## jymellis (Jun 20, 2011)

"Jackass" Star Ryan Dunn Dies in Car Accident | NBC Philadelphia


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 20, 2011)

What's sad (if true):



> TMZ is reporting that just hours before his death, Dunn posted a photo on his Twitter account showing himself drinking with friends.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw man. Ryan was always my favorite Jackass.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor guy.... looking at the pics of his Porsche burned to a crisp


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine too, the guy was hilarious in a quiet, victimised kinda way. 

Won't be the same without him.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2011)

man thats sad, even sader that he was drinking before it, and had a passenger...


----------



## ridner (Jun 20, 2011)

no bueno. RIP.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

I was just watching some Jackass 3.5 last night. Such a bummer.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 20, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> man thats sad, even sader that he was drinking before it, and had a passenger...



That part is sad... for the passenger. For him, hard to have pity on a drunk driver (if that is true). Otherwise can't say I appreciate jackass either so...


----------



## Dimensionator (Jun 20, 2011)

This is terrible, he was always one of my favorites.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 20, 2011)

That sucks, I've been seeing previews for some new show he was involved with and was excited to see it, I think on g4. However, his death could be a total prank.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> That sucks, I've been seeing previews for some new show he was involved with and was excited to see it, I think on g4. However, his death could be a total prank.



I highly doubt that he would be low enough to fake his own death... Come on.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

This sucks ass.  Ryan was one of my fave members of the Jackass crew. But they all live pretty recklessly and Ryan is known for his drinking habits. Only so long you can risk things.



niffnoff said:


> I highly doubt that he would be low enough to fake his own death... Come on.


 
These are the guys behind Jackass. If anyone would do it, it would be them.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 20, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> I highly doubt that he would be low enough to fake his own death... Come on.



Come on dude, we are talking about jackass here. Like vampiregenocide said, if anyone would do it...


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very sad  . Oddly enough, as mentioned above, it does remind me of the steve irwin thing in a strange way. 

RIP


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my favorites since the CKY days. Fuck yeah, Ry.


RIP.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Come on dude, we are talking about jackass here. Like vampiregenocide said, if anyone would do it...



Doubtful I'd like to believe it more than anything but, it seems a bit to far for them to do that...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 20, 2011)

People only give a fuck about celebrities when they're dead.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 20, 2011)

I woke up and this was the first thing I saw on facebook. Im truly heartbroken over this. Ryan was my favorite Jackass guy, and always will be. RIP


----------



## blndsk4 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very shitty news. I grew up watching the CKY videos. RIP


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 20, 2011)

Someone is on all is networking sites pulling anything recent. It only took a few hours for people to make claims and fake reports that him dying is apart of a stunt for an upcoming jackass feature and was all made up.

I doubt April Margera would confirm for a hoax of this magnitude.

People make me sick.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got confirmed on the official Jackass facebook page.  Fuck.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 20, 2011)

Seriously i'm surprised any of them lived this long.

As much stupid shit as they have done its kind of crazy that it was just car crash and not riding a unicycle pogo stick down a big ass hill or something.


RIP either way

thanks for many years of entertainment


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 20, 2011)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> Someone is on all is networking sites pulling anything recent. It only took a few hours for people to make claims and fake reports that him dying is apart of a stunt for an upcoming jackass feature and was all made up.
> 
> I doubt April Margera would confirm for a hoax of this magnitude.
> 
> People make me sick.


Nobody ever believes anything anymore.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jun 20, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> That sucks, I've been seeing previews for some new show he was involved with and was excited to see it, I think on g4. However, his death could be a total prank.



Yeah dude, I was watching it a couple days ago. They put a rocket on a Go-Cart and ryan hit the button and it didn't go.

"Well now I'm nervous!"

Then they did it remotely with a dummy of Dunn in the driver seat to be safe, and it blew the fuck up.

haha...


----------



## Gitte (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP

he was my favourite jackass guy!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP, fucking maniac.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 20, 2011)

Admittedly cried. His modesty was unreal.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jun 20, 2011)

mann that sux
R.I.P a true jackass who made us all laugh alot
this really sux


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 20, 2011)

I really doubt they faked it. They would be the lowest people on the planet.

RIP Ryan Dunn, he seemed like a cool dude.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> I really doubt they faked it. They would be the lowest people on the planet.
> 
> RIP Ryan Dunn, he seemed like a cool dude.




I doubt it as well. Basically it's a case where if this was a hoax, Ryan would never wanna step foot out of his front door, because so many people would be pissed. 

And +1 to not believing that April Margera would be a part of a hoax that big. She's too low key for something like that. It took an alligator in the living room to even get her to say Fuck.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 20, 2011)

Told you they wouldnt bullshit about it ¬¬

EDIT: Reckon there will be a show from the crew dedicated to Dunn then?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 20, 2011)

If he was driving drunk, i couldnt have less pity for him. If he wasn't, THEN, it sucks.

Drunk driving is a dispicable act(if he actually was)


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 20, 2011)

"TMZ broke the story ... Dunn's drinking buddy claims Ryan had at least 3 beers and 3 shots before hitting the road in his Porsche."


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, this news what quite a surprise to me. I was a fan since the CKY videos. But I guess that's what you get for drunk driving, if that was the case.

R.I.P.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> If he was driving drunk, i couldnt have less pity for him. If he wasn't, THEN, it sucks.
> 
> Drunk driving is a dispicable act(if he actually was)





Decided to drive while drunk, goes 100 mph, kills himself and someone else. I feel sorry for the other guy's family, Dunn shouldn't have been drinking.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 20, 2011)

I doubt the other guy was exactly sober. If you get into a car with a drunk driver then you're equally as foolish.


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

There's apparently debate as to whether he or his friend was driving. Either way


----------



## Joose (Jun 20, 2011)

Beiber's alive, Dunn is gone. FML.

Seriously, Dunn was by far my favorite Jackass. This fucking sucks.


----------



## 5656130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how his car caught on fire? I dont think driving your car off a bridge would cause it to go up in flames.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2011)

He was a funny dude indeed, but drinking and driving? 

Sorry bro. Doesn't work.

In other news, I had a really hard time trying to say "GT3" out loud and fast...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on guys. I dont condone drinking and driving either but im still sad that he is gone. Everybody makes bad choices and its really fucked up that his caused the end of the life of at least one other person as well as his own. But that doesnt mean he is a bad person or worthy of his death. He fucked up and paid a very high price for it. Let this tragedy serve as a reminder to call a cab or a sober friend if you are too bombed to drive.

Keep in mind also that this is coming from someone whose high school best friend's father was killed by a drunk driver while the man was trying to do his job and tow a broke down vehicle off of the freeway. The words of Gandalf ring true here:
"It is true that there are many who live that deserve death. And some that die who deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends."

I refuse to let this one dumb mistake negate all the good choices he made in life, nor null the laughter and joy he brought to other people.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Can anyone tell me how his car caught on fire? I dont think driving your car off a bridge would cause it to go up in flames.



wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_combustion_engine


----------



## K-Roll (Jun 21, 2011)

RIP Dimebag Darell.. jk.. that's some sad news really, but the truth is, he asked for it.. slamming his porsche in 110mph just before dawn-break after a looong night full of drinking and taking the passenger with you is just, pure madness.. We live on 100% but not for too long.. the truth is, that when we keep reading about guys like these in the news, we usually feel anger - cause he's that bad guy who underestimated himself, he could have killed a baby..he sat behind the wheel and killed some more people due to his own mistake.. funny how we're able to overlook such thing just because one guy slammed his nuts with a baseball bat more often then I go take a pee..  
i still think- better than if he died in his late 80s crapping his pants and talking to himself in a very weirdly manner thinking he's Cinderella.. Maybe its gonna end up like that Elvis Presley theme, people are gonna talk and conspire even after a decade that he probable faked his own death and is currently living somewhere in proxima centauri.. still he must have been a huge personality and in his short life, he accomplished some wonderful stuff most of us could dream of.. he was a modern 21st century clown.. 

the king is dead, long live the king..


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 21, 2011)

For god's sake, he was driving after having three beers and three shots. Ergo, he was sloshed.

Obviously it sucks that he died (the Jackass toy car stunt made me almost piss myself laughing ) but really... he was driving drunk. I'm finding it hard to feel pity for him. He took someone else's life as well, remember that. Dunn's family and the other guy's family should be the people we're thinking of.


----------



## avenger (Jun 21, 2011)

Drunk driving is so selfish and pathetic, this jackass killed someone with his poor judgement.

Hate me but I have no sympathy for someone who kills other people because they were drunk and decided to drive their car.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely my favorite Jackass as well. Funny as hell... and not a terrible looking guy if I may say so.

Too soon for a signature Dean guitar joke???


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dunn always had the best reactions to the crazy shizz he was put up to
like the way he said
"huh goddamn this is the BMX, tug of war"

he was always my favorite of em all
RIP
i always thought it'd be Knoxville Steveo or Bam first tho


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

So did they find out if he was the one driving yet?


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 21, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> That sucks, I've been seeing previews for some new show he was involved with and was excited to see it, I think on g4. However, his death could be a total prank.




I was thinking that. It kind of reminded me of when the Dwarves announced their bassist was dead. Sadly though, the news is true.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 21, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Come on guys. I dont condone drinking and driving either but im still sad that he is gone. Everybody makes bad choices and its really fucked up that his caused the end of the life of at least one other person as well as his own. But that doesnt mean he is a bad person or worthy of his death. He fucked up and paid a very high price for it. Let this tragedy serve as a reminder to call a cab or a sober friend if you are too bombed to drive.


 

How many times does "let this be a lesson" have to be said untill people actually start listening? Surely someone like Mr. Dunn had many great friends, and has lost people to car accidents, yet still chose to drive drunk.

I feel horrible for Dunns crew and family, and even worse for the passengers family.


----------



## Joose (Jun 21, 2011)

Really is his best quote ever.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 21, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> For god's sake, he was driving after having three beers and three shots. Ergo, he was sloshed.



Thats your idea of sloshed ?......Interesting. 

R.I.P. Ryan Dunn, drinking an driving is definately not cool but no normal person deserves to die at such a young age.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 21, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Thats your idea of sloshed ?......Interesting.



Well, certainly more than he should have had before driving at twice the speed limit, yeah.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 21, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Can anyone tell me how his car caught on fire? I dont think driving your car off a bridge would cause it to go up in flames.


 
Basic laws of physics and engineering. You have something weighing 1400kg travelling at 100mph, that stops in a very short distance in a uncontrolled manner. Chance are a fuel line's going to rupture even if the tank doesn't, petrol vapour plus ignition source (sparking electrics, hot engine part especially if he'd been ragging it) equals combustion.


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to wax my chest, get dropped by a crane while locked in a porta-potty and push a midget around in a shopping cart in his memory.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 21, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Basic laws of physics and engineering. You have something weighing 1400kg travelling at 100mph, that stops in a very short distance in a uncontrolled manner. Chance are a fuel line's going to rupture even if the tank doesn't, petrol vapour plus ignition source (sparking electrics, hot engine part especially if he'd been ragging it) equals combustion.




Cars very very rarely catch fire in real life, even in very severe accidents. This isn't hollywood. How many flaming cars have you seen in your lifetime? I am clocking in at 0 in 25 years, and counting news alongside it.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Cars very very rarely catch fire in real life, even in very severe accidents. This isn't hollywood. How many flaming cars have you seen in your lifetime? I am clocking in at 0 in 25 years, and counting news alongside it.


 
No I'm not talking about the whole Mythbusters, conflagration but a simple search shows that accidental auto fires, can and do happen. I will admit they are a rarity but there is plenty of evidence. Personally I've seen 3 that I can recall.

Car fire dangers - Telegraph

BBC News - Second arrest over car crash fire death in Liverpool

Like I said rare but not without the bounds of possibility.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 21, 2011)

Car fires resulting from car crashes I'm sure are just more popular in more populated areas.

I can name a few off the top of my head that happened within the last few months here. 

San Antonio population ~ 2,000,000


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Cars very very rarely catch fire in real life, even in very severe accidents. This isn't hollywood. How many flaming cars have you seen in your lifetime? I am clocking in at 0 in 25 years, and counting news alongside it.



As someone who lost 4 friends in a car fire from a minor crash, I suggest you stop pulling numbers out of nowhere.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 21, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Cars very very rarely catch fire in real life, even in very severe accidents. This isn't hollywood. How many flaming cars have you seen in your lifetime? I am clocking in at 0 in 25 years, and counting news alongside it.



Ive seen 4 just this month. It's also graduation for all the hs kids...who have been driving drunk. Seems to to be all to common in back woods towns like mine...and well dunns.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

i had a dodge daytona shelby z catch fire while driving 65mph on the highway


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 21, 2011)

My uncle had his old dodge(?) car fixed and they left the gas line loose, and that sucker turned into a fireball. Thankfully he could smell gas so he got out way before it actually went up. He didn't even need to crash for it to burn.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 21, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Come on guys. I dont condone drinking and driving either but im still sad that he is gone. Everybody makes bad choices and its really fucked up that his caused the end of the life of at least one other person as well as his own. But that doesnt mean he is a bad person or worthy of his death. He fucked up and paid a very high price for it. Let this tragedy serve as a reminder to call a cab or a sober friend if you are too bombed to drive.
> 
> Keep in mind also that this is coming from someone whose high school best friend's father was killed by a drunk driver while the man was trying to do his job and tow a broke down vehicle off of the freeway.



gandalf aside...

the prior knowledge of alcohol affecting judgement, speech, coherence of dexterity, etc. in relation to this..._NEGATES_... everything you just said.

why should it be _this _time that serves as a reminder? how about all the millions of times that its happened before now? now he just serves as a statistic, upon a heaping grotesque pile of numbers of people that made the same stupid decision.

but this is unlike the scenario involving your friend's dad (which is more tragic than this), he was a victim of someone driving drunk.
Ryan made a very unwise decision, and that led to his demise.

shouldnt everyone be more upset at the &quot;friends&quot; he had _that let him drive_?

what if ryan dunn killed some innocent bystander?..

he was funny, i agree, i too have been a fan of the whole jackass and cky comedy, its a shame to lose him.
I hope the jackass crew can continue, but I wont be surprised if they wont.

but every single one of you knows the consequences.

simply put...

*THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR ANYONE TO DRIVE DRUNK, EVER. 

GET OVER IT.*


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 21, 2011)

i feel honored to have met the man and wish his family and friends the best R.I.P.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets not turn this thread into a 'he drunk drove he deserved to die' thing.

He *possibly* fucked up, and payed for it. If he was driving then his passenger was foolish for getting in the car with him and allowing him to drive, and vice-versa.

Yeah it was stupid, but someone _died_. Let's remember that. And it wasn't exactly a painless death. He was only recognisable from his tattoos. His parents will never get to have one last look at his face as they remember it. He seems like he was a nice guy who just made some stupid mistakes.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 21, 2011)

This might make me unpopular, but here we go:

I have no sympathy for him. He drank alcohol and then got in a vehicle capable of traveling almost 200 miles per hour. Not only did he end up killing himself, he killed his passenger and put everybody who was out that night (driving or walking) at risk of death. In my mind this isn't a tragic accident but rather negligent homicide that could have been much worse had there been third parties involved.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 21, 2011)

pink freud said:


> This might make me unpopular, but here we go:
> 
> I have no sympathy for him. He drank alcohol and then got in a vehicle capable of traveling almost 200 miles per hour. Not only did he end up killing himself, he killed his passenger and put everybody who was out that night (driving or walking) at risk of death. In my mind this isn't a tragic accident but rather negligent homicide that could have been much worse had there been third parties involved.



TBH I wholeheartedly agree, but I didn't have the balls to say it.

I think it's appalling. Doesn't make it any better that two people have died, of course not. And I thought Ryan seemed like a cool guy, and not one who deserved to die like this, at such a young age. But the circumstances just make him look like a complete fucking idiot. He completely brought it upon himself, but was idiotic and careless enough to inflict the same fate upon his passenger as well. If he hadn't been such a mug then two people would still be alive.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lets not turn this thread into a 'he drunk drove he deserved to die' thing.


 
I may have missed it in my skimming, but has anyone here actually said he _deserved_ to die? I've seen plenty of "i have no sympathy" going around, but that's not quite the same thing, is it?

I'm not being sarcastic/rhetorical a la Explorer with the questions there, either. I'm genuinely asking .


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2011)

Some people's posts on here and other places have implied it.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 21, 2011)

Natural selection's a bitch.


----------



## Necris (Jun 21, 2011)

As a person who has lost friends to drunk drivers I have zero sympathy for him and hope it hurt as he died.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 21, 2011)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THINK THIS! DON'T GET PISSY WITH ME*

Alright, the picture if fairly damn good evidence that he was drunk and there is no denying that. BUT, it is also my understanding that everybody reacts differently to alcohol. So while you may have been shit faced with what he drank, that may have been normal for him and something that didn't phase him. That is a BIG hypothetical. I am just saying. 

ALSO, from what they released so far, I saw that the police report didn't mention anything about alcohol. SO, that may not even be in the question right now. Speed was and that is for sure. There is a lot of circumstantial evidence with the picture and all but plenty of people have lost control and died while going high speeds in a car that WEREN'T drunk. 



ANYWHO! It is a sad thing when anyone looses their life regardless of the situation. Drunk driving resulting in death isn't something I shrug off by any means, it is just sad because Ryan was in the public eye. Whether you like to believe it or not, celebrities get special treatment with shit like that (hell, the singer from motley crue would still be in prison after killing the guy from hanoi rocks when he was drunk driving had he not been famous). Ryan Dunn left a legacy of stupidity and laughter. He might have made a choice (that I truly despise people for doing) and died for it. It took someone else' life as well. It is sad. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rook (Jun 21, 2011)

Like I said in my previous post, there seems to be some debate as to who was driving. How bad are you guys gunna feel if you find out somebody killed him?

Similarly, there's no proof he was drunk, just a picture and word from his pals who may have been so shitfaced they don't know.

I'm not sticking up for anyone, absolutely not, I'm just making it clear that I wasn't there that night, so cannot say he was drunk and/or driving and hence responsible for his own and his passenger's deaths...

Anyhow, drunk driving is very serious, VERY serious in fact, I don't think that negates his death though. I don't feel _as_ sorry for people who bring it on themselves (if indeed he did, nobody here can say they know the circumstances) but death in any form is a sad thing, and as somebody mentioned, his family and friends are feeling the most of it at the moment, my sympathies are absolutely with them.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 21, 2011)

putting some extra cents in here:

REGARDLESS if he drove, or if he was drunk, and the other person drove. EXCESSIVE speeding is also another high risk of injury leading to death.

dont speed


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 22, 2011)

Still a shame, but...
The Scoop - 'Jackass' star's blood-alcohol level twice the legal limit
No one deserves to die, but things happen when people don't try very hard to live.


----------



## DVRP (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and share something. Apparently the West Boro Baptist Church is planning to protest Ryan's funeral.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 23, 2011)

DVRP said:


> Just wanted to pop in and share something. Apparently the West Boro Baptist Church is planning to protest Ryan's funeral.



Now, I've made it clear that I don't have any sympathy for Ryan but no-one deserves to be picketed by the Westboro Bastard Church. 
That's lower than low.


----------



## Rook (Jun 23, 2011)

Sucks that he was drunk. Silly guy  At least nobody (apart from he and the passenger obviously) got hurt...

Protest his funeral? Wtf?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2011)

"Dunn, 34, was cited at least 23 times,
including 10 stops for speeding and careless driving, and three more for driving
with a suspended license, according to a report on Philly.com.
Among those violations was a 2005 DUI arrest"

Why the fuck was he still allowed to drive? While I'm typically not one to place blame outside of those actually at fault, but were the authorities high?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Dunn, 34, was cited at least 23 times,
> including 10 stops for speeding and careless driving, and three more for driving
> with a suspended license, according to a report on Philly.com.
> Among those violations was a 2005 DUI arrest"
> ...


You must have missed the part where he was famous.

That's what I'd assume to be the reason.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> You must have missed the part where he was famous.
> 
> That's what I'd assume to be the reason.



This isn't the first time I've seen someone with a record like this still behind the wheel, and they weren't famous.

His cash was probably the only reason he could pay the nigh insane insurance premiums of owning a high end sports car with a driving record like that.

We really need to institute a three strikes rule or similar in this country. Driving is a privilege.


----------



## liamh (Jun 23, 2011)

I have sympathy for his family, but yeah...I dont really give a shit about someone as selfish as that dying...Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Driving is a privilege.



QFT

drinking is a privilege as well. i enjoy both. not together


----------



## jymellis (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Dunn, 34, was cited at least 23 times,
> including 10 stops for speeding and careless driving, and three more for driving
> with a suspended license, according to a report on Philly.com.
> Among those violations was a 2005 DUI arrest"
> ...


 
i have had 4 dui's, 10 speeding tickets, and 6 driving under suspensions

being an alchoholic, i was prone to bad judgement. i wouldnt plan on driving. hell, 2 of the duis i dont even remember getting in the car, driving, getting arrested, booked or anything. i still have NO idea why i was in a car since i started drinking at home and apparently got pulled over around 4am.

and YES i have a current ,valid license.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 23, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> "Dunn, 34, was cited at least 23 times,
> including 10 stops for speeding and careless driving, and *three more for driving*
> *with a suspended license*, according to a report on Philly.com.
> Among those violations was a 2005 DUI arrest"
> ...


 
Seems to me he didn't particularly care whether or not he was _allowed_ to drive.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 23, 2011)

^ he didnt
have you ever seen the limo vs lambo episode of Viva la Bam 
he was a really shitty driver he muffed up the transmission just pulling out of a drive way
i watched it last night with the commentary and someone said they had him in the jackass deathpool for murder by car


----------



## GATA4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ryan Dunn was awesome and I will miss him...don't really care what everyone else thinks.


----------

